# My DIY wheel refurb **LOTS OF PICS**



## Ste_Type-R (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi guys, the wheels on my Accord Type-R were looking very shabby and quite nasty which was bringing the look of the car down. This weekend i decided to do something about it.

I removed the worst kerbed wheel and got started ...

Before

































After

































Well impressed, wheel is nearly done, just needs a couple more coats of paint and then laquered.

I trotted off to B&Q and halfords and bought some supplies, in halfords i went browsing the areosol paint section looking for the whitest white i could find. Peugeot Bianco White looked to be the one!

I started off splodging on some Nitromos paint stripper (great stuff) then wire brushed off the loose paint. Any stubbon paint was treated to sand paper. Used P38 filler to fill kerb marks and then sanded down. Managed to do this quite successfully although i could've done with a grinder with a couple of the kerb marks. But i didnt want to fork out cash for one.

I then applied 4 coats of primer and upto now 2 coats of paint.
In between the wheels drying i painted and laquered the centre bolt cap. Ive got some new red "H" honda badges being made up for the centres too so the red from that aswell as the red brake calipers will make then look sweet ... i hope 

Are they perfect? No
Are they 500% better then before? YES!!

So 1 wheel nearly done, 3 to go. Should take me the next 3 weeks, will post pics when theyre all done and fitted to the car. (car is black btw)


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one, looking good, keep posting the pics!


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

as above, nice one and keep posting the pics :thumb:


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking good so far. Will be keeping an eye on this thread :thumb


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice progress - can't wait to see the results. I'll be doing a thread like this in the near future - I've opted to have some wheels blasted and will try some chemical metal to fill in the scrapes that are in the alloy


----------



## vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

Looking good. Can't wait to see them finished and on the car.


----------



## Ste_Type-R (Feb 11, 2006)

Seeing as these wheels will be nice new looking can anyone recommend a decent wheel sealant plz? Is Poorboy wheels sealant any good? which is regarded as the best?

Also cleaning the wheels, i used to use Megs Hot Wheels. Is this stuff safe to use on my soon to be fresly laquered wheels?


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi

Handy tip, if you heat the spray can up with a hair drier the finish is alot better. There is obvouisly some caution with this method.

Good luck cant wait for the finished vehicle.

John


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

Personally would have taken the tyres off the rims and feathered back that curbing damage.

Look forward to seeing them though.


----------



## Ste_Type-R (Feb 11, 2006)

funkysi said:


> Personally would have taken the tyres off the rims and feathered back that curbing damage.
> 
> Look forward to seeing them though.


I was thinking about getting the tyres removed, however needing my car for work and not having a spare set of wheels (just the space saver spare) means having to take 1 wheel down the tyre place every week and generally looking like a retard asking to have the tyre removed 4 times.

Just browsing ebay, didnt realise how cheap the dremel grinding tools were. Ill ave a pop down B&Q at the weekend and see wot i can find. Dont want to spend a fortune on it really, coz it probably wont get used again.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Looking good so far:thumb:


----------



## Smudger (Mar 18, 2006)

This may seem obvious, but, I'd have the wheels re-balanced as well, just to be on the safe side.
Looking good though:thumb:


----------



## 20vtb5 (May 26, 2006)

nice one i did the same with my old 19"rs6,s i had a few months ago.i used a dremmel to grind down the worst of the kerbing then used wetn dry paper to get a good smooth surface before filling.it took me a week to do the full set but was well worth it.i resprayed mine with audi silver met from a local boyes store £2.50 a wheel plus primer and laquer 3 coats of each.


----------



## Ste_Type-R (Feb 11, 2006)

20vtb5, they look awesome! Nice job!

Smudger, yer thats on my to do list. i had to remove the couple of weights that were stuck to the wheel when i removed the paint.

O btw guys, spacesaver spare wheels + wet roundabouts = slidey sideways action!


----------

